# Do I need a DSP?



## bonesb (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi,

I am planning my first setup, one thing that came up is a DSP. Do I really need one? The setup will be installed in a car used by my family, so its not just me in the car.

Unfortunately, I started reading about car audio and things needed after I bought the HU, before that I was a customer who would have trusted a sales guy who sells me something  because ohms and impedance and rms and etc.,etc., were not in my vocabulary 

I have already bought a Pioneer z5050BT HU, with no inbuilt DSP. If I knew about a DSP, I would have at-least bought a HU with DSP to begin with.

So is a DSP must? 

B


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Depends on your end goal and equipment. For me it's always been a must have piece of equipment.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Depends on what you're after......


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I would say for most, its not needed, we on here like to have it cause we're audio tweekers who like to try new things and dsp makes that easy. if its going to be a set it and forget it kind of install, especially one with rear speakers and such for the kids, I'd say no dsp is needed.


----------



## thornygravy (May 28, 2016)

That head unit has Time Alignment and Auto EQ, 13 bands.. which is as much of a dsp built in you're gonna get, generally.

Is it a MUST??? no.. lol

I say see how it sounds, try out the auto eq and if it doesn't sound as good as you'd like, then start thinking about a DSP.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

If you care enough about the quality of your audio in your car to sign up for a forum, there's a solid chance it'll be worth it for you.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonesb (Sep 19, 2017)

Thank you Guys,

For now I think I will skip the DSP. Listen to the setup and decide if needed later.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

My universal answer would be yes.
If your headunit doesnt have time alignment and independent left/right eq then yes.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i would say that 90% of the DIYMA crew do run DSP, but i would also propose that 99% of cars on the road today do NOT have dsp

Of course its not "needed". But it is fun to have one.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

miniSQ said:


> i would say that 90% of the DIYMA crew do run DSP, but i would also propose that 99% of cars on the road today do NOT have dsp
> 
> Of course its not "needed". But it is fun to have one.


I disagree and say the majority of cars on the road today DO have DSP. Anything by Bose or similar has measured the speakers in the interior and applied some sort of digital signal processing to make things sound better with lesser quality/capable speakers. This is why products like the JL FiX and TwK exist, to integrate with OEM systems and remove the DSP that was applied.

And for the OP, the short answer is "yes, you do need a DSP."  At least if you are a true member of DIYMA and value a good sounding system.  But seriously, if you feel your system is missing something and you're using decent components, then the DSP MAY take you over the top. But the quality of the install and treating of your car's interior will also go a long way to getting quality sound. DSP won't fix junk but it can take a good system to great but not in isolation.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

dgage said:


> I disagree and say the majority of cars on the road today DO have DSP. Anything by Bose or similar has measured the speakers in the interior and applied some sort of digital signal processing to make things sound better with lesser quality/capable speakers. This is why products like the JL FiX and TwK exist, to integrate with OEM systems and remove the DSP that was applied.
> 
> And for the OP, the short answer is "yes, you do need a DSP."  At least if you are a true member of DIYMA and value a good sounding system.  But seriously, if you feel your system is missing something and you're using decent components, then the DSP MAY take you over the top. But the quality of the install and treating of your car's interior will also go a long way to getting quality sound. DSP won't fix junk but it can take a good system to great but not in isolation.


i was going to modify my post to say "user adjustable DSP", but i got distracted.

I stand by my statement, no you don't need DSP to enjoy an aftermarket build. It should be mandatory that you go thru a few years and builds without DSP in order to learn the basics first.


----------



## DeltaB (Jun 17, 2017)

bonesb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning my first setup, one thing that came up is a DSP. Do I really need one? The setup will be installed in a car used by my family, so its not just me in the car.
> 
> ...


Actually the unit does have DSP. It is what sets crossover slope and time alignment and EQ. It is not as granular as some DSP units out there, but it will do a great job at getting you started. You will however, have to purchase the calibration mic (CD-MC20) from Pioneer separately. It is worth it.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

This is what a DSP can do for the sound. Read through it, see what’s important to you, and then decide.

Almost all modern music is recorded in stereo. Stereo creates neat special cues that can be used to make sounds move around, and can create an illusion that there is a stage in front of you with musicians playing from specific places on the stage. Usually the lead vocals and drums are center stage with the other instruments to the right and left. This is what makes stereo special, not just the tonal balance of the sound. Put on a pair of headphones and listed to some well recorded music to experience this illusion (although it will be different with headphones, it will still show you what I mean). Now, is it important for you to recreate this illusion in your car? If so, you will not be able to do it without DSP. You will need some good EQ (the car is a terrible place to listen to music, you can’t optimize it without a solid EQ), and you’ll need time alignment. If all you want is loud, clean, and nice tonal balance, you don’t need DSP. Most people are satisfied with loud and clean, but stereo can be much more than that, even in a car. 

If your head unit has some time alignment and EQ, learn to use it. Learn it well and if you are satisfied then you’re done. You will find its limitations, and if you need more, then get a good DSP. A good DSP will be MUCH more powerful than what’s built into your head unit. Most of us on this forum are far pickier than the average listener. We appreciate the value of stereo. The advice you get here will be heavily in favor of DSP, but you need to know what DSP can do, and decide if you care, because the truth is, most people don’t care enough to invest that kind of money and time. Are you looking for a decent stereo, an incredible stereo, a hobby, or a set it and forget it system?


----------



## wilwong80 (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks for your explanation.
It seems my experience is that imaging, soundstage, dynamics matters most with instruments.

With synthetic sounds, it sounds like any coloration or sound signature of loud and clean, will make it sound good (at least with instruments and live performances, i know what the reference should be).

I always thought a DSP offers another advantage though even if you just like loud and clean.
It usually offers a far superior DAC to what is in your factory (or sometimes what is in your aftermarket HU). Plus the tuning ability for independent channels is way more tunable to get your ideal flat or enhanced response that blends well.

I thought even if i had a peaky subwoofer enclosure, a DSP can process that out. Is this a fair assessment of DSP?



gijoe said:


> This is what a DSP can do for the sound. Read through it, see what’s important to you, and then decide.
> 
> Almost all modern music is recorded in stereo. Stereo creates neat special cues that can be used to make sounds move around, and can create an illusion that there is a stage in front of you with musicians playing from specific places on the stage. Usually the lead vocals and drums are center stage with the other instruments to the right and left. This is what makes stereo special, not just the tonal balance of the sound. Put on a pair of headphones and listed to some well recorded music to experience this illusion (although it will be different with headphones, it will still show you what I mean). Now, is it important for you to recreate this illusion in your car? If so, you will not be able to do it without DSP. You will need some good EQ (the car is a terrible place to listen to music, you can’t optimize it without a solid EQ), and you’ll need time alignment. If all you want is loud, clean, and nice tonal balance, you don’t need DSP. Most people are satisfied with loud and clean, but stereo can be much more than that, even in a car.
> 
> If your head unit has some time alignment and EQ, learn to use it. Learn it well and if you are satisfied then you’re done. You will find its limitations, and if you need more, then get a good DSP. A good DSP will be MUCH more powerful than what’s built into your head unit. Most of us on this forum are far pickier than the average listener. We appreciate the value of stereo. The advice you get here will be heavily in favor of DSP, but you need to know what DSP can do, and decide if you care, because the truth is, most people don’t care enough to invest that kind of money and time. Are you looking for a decent stereo, an incredible stereo, a hobby, or a set it and forget it system?


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> If you care enough about the quality of your audio in your car to sign up for a forum, there's a solid chance it'll be worth it for you.


:laugh: This is the quote of the day. Love it.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

wilwong80 said:


> Thanks for your explanation.
> It seems my experience is that imaging, soundstage, dynamics matters most with instruments.
> 
> With synthetic sounds, it sounds like any coloration or sound signature of loud and clean, will make it sound good (at least with instruments and live performances, i know what the reference should be).
> ...


Even if the DAC is far superior, most of the time the head unit has already done a conversion, so the DAC in the DSP isn't going to improve the signal. Unless you send a digital signal to the DSP, the head unit will do a digital to analog conversion.


----------



## wilwong80 (Sep 26, 2017)

gijoe said:


> Even if the DAC is far superior, most of the time the head unit has already done a conversion, so the DAC in the DSP isn't going to improve the signal. Unless you send a digital signal to the DSP, the head unit will do a digital to analog conversion.



ahhhh..... i forgot the conversion happens at the HU.

I just realized both the line-input and the speaker-level input at the DSP, are both analog input signals. Meaning the conversion to analog has already occurred.

I guess you have to use a DSP that takes some type of digital in (I know some let you use USB input or bluetooth input). But i guess at that point, i'd personally rather have the convenience and features of a head-unit control (most offer smart phone integration nowadays) than to risk fiddling with my phone-in-hand while driving.

Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Westye (Dec 6, 2017)

About the Pioneer deh-80prs head unit.
Wouldn't that be cheaper than getting a separate DSP?
What would I miss if I get the Pioneer instead of other brands?
More tweaking?

Or the minidsp? 

Sorry to highjack this thread but just curious

Thanks


----------

